# devfs support

## mistermon

Where in the menuconfig for kernel configuration can I find the possibilty to enable devfs?

Thx!

----------

## ewan.paton

filesystem then psudo filesystems

----------

## mistermon

I use linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 and this is what I get if I select the File Systems menu.... (no pseudo file systems option? :-s)

[ ] Quota support                                                                                         ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Kernel automounter support                                                                            ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)                                               ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Reiserfs support                                                                                      ? ?

  ? ?                                       [*]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                                                                          ? ?

  ? ?                                       [*]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                                                          ? ?

  ? ?                                       < > Supermount removable media support                                                                    ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                                                                  ? ?

  ? ?                                       [ ]   JBD (ext3) debugging support                                                                        ? ?

  ? ?                                       <M> DOS FAT fs support                                                                                    ? ?

  ? ?                                       <M>   MSDOS fs support                                                                                    ? ?

  ? ?                                       <M>     UMSDOS: Unix-like file system on top of standard MSDOS fs                                         ? ?

  ? ?                                       <M>   VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                                        ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Compressed ROM file system support                                                                    ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Squashed file system support                                                                          ? ?

  ? ?                                       [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)                                                    ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support                                                                    ? ?

  ? ?                                       [ ]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions                                                                   ? ?

  ? ?                                       [ ]   Transparent decompression extension                                                                 ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> JFS filesystem support                                                                                ? ?

  ? ?                                       [ ]   JFS debugging                                                                                       ? ?

  ? ?                                       [ ]   JFS statistics                                                                                      ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Minix fs support                                                                                      ? ?

  ? ?                                       < > FreeVxFS file system support (VERITAS VxFS(TM) compatible)                                            ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> NTFS file system support (read only)                                                                  ? ?

  ? ?                                       [ ]   NTFS debugging support                                                                              ? ?

  ? ?                                       < > OS/2 HPFS file system support                                                                         ? ?

  ? ?                                       [*] /proc file system support                                                                             ? ?

  ? ?                                       [*] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs                                                                  ? ?

  ? ?                                       < > QNX4 file system support (read only)                                                                  ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> ROM file system support                                                                               ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> Second extended fs support                                                                            ? ?

  ? ?                                       < > System V/Xenix/V7/Coherent file system support                                                        ? ?

  ? ?                                       < > UDF file system support (read only)                                                                   ? ?

  ? ?                                       < > UFS file system support (read only)                                                                   ? ?

  ? ?                                       <*> XFS filesystem support                                                                                ? ?

  ? ?                                       [ ]   Quota support                                                                                       ? ?

  ? ?                                       Network File Systems  --->                                                                                ? ?

  ? ?                                       Partition Types  --->                                                                                     ? ?

  ? ?                                       Native Language Support  --->

----------

## ewan.paton

why use 2.4 its depreciated now and 2.6 has been stable for over a year, anyway you probably need to enable the experamental code option, the handbook should cover the options you need

----------

